# 11 months old and ear is flopped over.



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

It took forever for the right ear to come up but the left was always up. Now for the last week or so the left is up only half the day. It is driving me crazy. Please look at my album with his ears up and let me know if any of you ever had this happen.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember it took a while for Lucys ears to come up. They eventually came up, after taping for 3 weeks, at around 6.5 months. 

I remember when she used to sleep on her side where she was leaning on her ears, sometimes she would wake up and the ear she was leaning on would flop. This happened a few times, but only lasted for about 5 minutes and theyd go back up, so i guess somewhat similiar to your situation.

Did they go up on their own or did you tape? Taping again (or for the first time) is always an option. It couldnt hurt.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I will most likely try glueing again


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

is glueing the dogs ears bad? someone told me it was bad but i didnt think it was i did it with shilo and it didnt effect her


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shilorio said:


> is glueing the dogs ears bad? someone told me it was bad but i didnt think it was i did it with shilo and it didnt effect her


I glued and would never do it again. I glued lucys ears and they bothered her so much that she scratched and scratched until she scratched them apart and ripped the fur right from her ears where it was glued. She had a bald patch where the hair was ripped so of course, i never glued again.

After the gluing, I taped and that was a big success. It didn't bother her at all. There's no way to hurt herself since nothing is physically attached to her like glue (it's just medical tape). The best part was that it worked.

If the gluing worked then I guess try that again. Different strokes for different folks (or pups).


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Glued last night just to make sure. Its like he doesnt even notice.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

They came unglued and have been up for 24hrs. We just have to wait and see!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillo (Jun 16, 2010)

*glue?*

Sorry if this has been asked, I'm new.

I'm in the same boat as you, I have a 10 month who has one soft ear. Will the glue tear the flesh out or anything like that?  I am worried that a kenneled GSD would somehow find a way to get his paw up there and yank the two ears apart. 

I'm going to see a vet that specialized in floppy ears next week to discuss options.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Hillo said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, I'm new.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, I have a 10 month who has one soft ear. Will the glue tear the flesh out or anything like that?  I am worried that a kenneled GSD would somehow find a way to get his paw up there and yank the two ears apart.
> 
> I'm going to see a vet that specialized in floppy ears next week to discuss options.


I've been gluing,taping and breatheright stripping for 4.5 months. I never had any issues but I did have to retape over and over and over again when I was taping in foam inserts.The ear finally stood on it's own last week for 2 days but then half flopped so I breatheright stripped it and it stays up with just 1 now.

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/gettinggermanshepherdsearsup.html


----------

